# Prior service verification



## Jhunt (14 Jul 2011)

I am rejoining the ranks and am waiting on a prior service verification, I was wondering if anyone has any idea how long it takes or who deals with this? I cannot move forward with my interview until they have the verification.

Thanks


----------



## Chauhan (15 Jul 2011)

My previous service verification commenced around May 20th and I was notified on July 3rd that my CRNC, Background check and previous service verification were completed and I was booked for my Med and Interview. Somewhere in that span of time my previous service verification was completed, hope that helps. Cheers!


----------



## Jhunt (18 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## sgt_stewart (18 Jul 2011)

I want to know how long it may take for CFRC to receive VFS from Ottawa. The recruiter told me that it may take 2-4 months. Any one have any experience with this one?


----------



## Jhunt (27 Jul 2011)

sgt_stewart  how long have you been out? I am coming up on waiting a month for my VFS (on the 30th) I have been out just under 5 years. I will let you know when i hear word. My recruiter said it can take 'up to a month.' So hears hoping I hear back before the 30th.


----------



## Jhunt (27 Jul 2011)

Also i was Reg force, not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## Sigger (27 Jul 2011)

sgt_stewart said:
			
		

> I want to know how long it may take for CFRC to receive VFS from Ottawa. The recruiter told me that it may take 2-4 months. Any one have any experience with this one?



Originally it took 2 months for me. 3 years in, 4 Year hiatus.


----------



## Jhunt (3 Oct 2011)

For others who are wondering about this process, it took 4 months for me. After being out one month less 5 years


----------



## secondchance (18 Mar 2013)

Mine took 4  months.


----------

